# Dorch. Cnty MD-Raven-5 y/o black F



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

http://www.dorchesterhumane.org/Home.asp

From Elaine of DHS:

"Hi Mary,
Here are the pictures of Raven. She is about 5 years old. Was found wondering the streets and brought in by animal control. She arrived full of ticks which our staff have removed. She is a patient and lovely dog. While we were taking her picture, she followed the movements of the cats around the place, but did not seem interested in them. She is good with other dogs; we do not know about children."


They just took in a pitbull bust, so they are jampacked. Any help is appreciated. They are wonderful to work with. Same place we pulled Smoochie from last year. They will work with rescues, and if you can foster will help in placing.

I have several pictures if I can email them to someone to post?

Thanks


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13879517








[/img]


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thank you! I have a few more pictures from Elaine if someone can post them for me. I can email them to you.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous girl. Here are her other petfinder pics.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

She;s a beauty


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I live in Ocean City, MD and have to be in Cambridge on Monday for dentist appt; will try to stop by shelter and see her.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks!
Shelter is closed Monday. However, Elaine (she is following this thread) said if you email her, she will see that someone is there to let you meet Raven.

Her email:
[email protected]

Hope something pans out for Raven.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Per their write up, this is not a High-Kill shelter.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

She is a stunning girl - hope someone can help her. Bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Stopped there this AM to see Raven. Walked thru the kennel and all the dogs went crazy (alot of pitbulls); I found RAven's kennel, she was standing quietly. I caled her name and approached the door. She wagged her tail, put her head down and came up to the door and sniffed and licked my fingers. The shelter worker brought her out on a leash (she walked by all the cats that they let go out during the day, no interest whatsoever). I walked her abit nd then my husband got out of the car and approached her, caled her name and she waged her tail and went right up to him, licked his hand, let him pet her. She let me touch her feet, hind end and examine her teeth. She also immediately did her business. While walking, she is a typical GSD, alert and looking all around. She doesn't know "sit" or "shake" but is very good on a leash, calm and mellow. Took her over again to a large group of cats (they began to cower, fur rising, etc.) and Raven just stood and stared, no snarling or lunging at them. She never barked once.
Very nice calm girl.

Shelter informed me she is HW positive.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Did you happen to look at her teeth? She looks to me like she could be younger than 5.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looked a little worn in places.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

She has zero grey in the muzzle, I would say 2-3.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

That was what I was thinking too - not that she's a super young dog, she definitely looks "adult", but maybe more like 3 than 5.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for moving this thread, and a huge thanks for going to check her out for us.
I'd chip in for HW treatment.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I would love to have a rescue GSD in the near future but not having any GSD experience, would need to get a "starter" GSD - already grown, mellow, calm - and this girl fits the bill. I'm wise enough to realize that I just don;t have the time for any dog now but if I was, I'd definitely take this one.

Anyone who wants an easy GSD should consider her.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump for this stunning lady...


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

BUMP..Any help for this pretty lady????


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I called the shelter last week and they are treating her for HW; a woman had called and said she would be coming to see her. Will have to check again with shelter


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates dogsaver, please keep us posted. She sounds like such a wonderful girl!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I emailed Elaine last night, waiting to hear back.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

From Elaine:









"Raven has been adopted by a woman who has a huge farm in Delaware and is willing "to do whatever it takes to get Raven well". She left our shelter Tuesday or Wednesday."

Say a prayer for Raven and her HW treatment!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What splendid news!

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

ADOPTED


----------

